# How To Underclock The Bionic.



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I use the Cpu tweaks app.(Dualcore support)
Make sure gov is set to mot-hotplug.
Set your desired frequency.
Change gov to ondemand and tweak if needed.
You can set frequency at boot, but may need adjustment again.
You can lock the cpu frequency at 300 if you want to have great battery life.


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

razz1 said:


> I use the Cpu tweaks app.(Dualcore support)
> Make sure gov is set to mot-hotplug.
> Set your desired frequency.
> Change gov to ondemand and tweak if needed.
> ...


 looked on market and found no such app. Am I missing something

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sry..called cpu tweaker


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Can you post some screenshots of your settings in CPU Tweaker? Gotta noobify that for me a bit please...


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here you go..


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

10 chars


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

You sure this works? Locked up my Bionic in about 10 seconds, had to pull battery...

ok after a reboot, it no longer asks me for root permissions and tells me "a rooted phone is needed to make changes". Yes, I'm rooted.

This might not be ready for primetime?


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

I run setcpu ondemand and everything comes down nice so maybe try using ondemand.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Froze my phone again. Going to uninstall and reinstall

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just tried setcpu and seems more stable with more options.


----------



## kamisan (Oct 29, 2011)

Jrummy overclock app works just fine, been running it since day 1 with my bionic. on demand gov definitely. Not to sure about the whole one core running a different speed than the other, in the PC world you clock your cpu, not each core,,,, and they all clock together.. running a 6 core amd on my pc, I see each core as a processor but the bus speed and core speed are not clocked separate. pretty sure the arm7 and other mobile processors work in a similar fashion. regardless I am getting a greatly improved battery life from the 'screen off' lowered to 300 (you have 300/600/800/1000 slots available) and 600-1000 in call, 600-1000 charging, and 300-600<25% battery.. sysctl tweaked and run at startup. No FC no lockups, no random reboots.. Running th3ory rom blurry for now. other than some data issues liking the bionic. base is 5.7.893


----------

